# The Starfox Thread



## TrishaCat (Jul 1, 2013)

We talk about it so much in the forums in places where its not even all that related, I figured I'd make a Starfox thread.

Anyways, I've played two Starfox games. Starfox Adventures and Starfox Assault, and I think they were both good games. Not perfect, they both had their problems, but overall still good.

Sooner or later I shall own Command and 64 3D though, probably.
Most people I come across seem to hate Command universally. 
Oddly after reading a bit up on the story, it seems like the one I'd like the story of most.

Anyways, use this thread to talk about Starfox and opinions on it.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 1, 2013)

Command was fun. The story (or at least, the characters _in_ the story) wasn't that great, but the gameplay reminded me of Star Fox 2, which is probably my favourite Star Fox game (with 64 in second place and the rest of them kind of off somewhere in the void).


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Command was so good. Destroying scrubs online. I just want like a stupid hard Starfox though. And it's a bloody shame the team making Shadows of Lylat canned the project. That looked DAMN good.

Rune knows the deal. Starfox 2 master race.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 1, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Command was fun. The story (or at least, the characters _in_ the story) wasn't that great, but the gameplay reminded me of Star Fox 2, which is probably my favourite Star Fox game (with 64 in second place and the rest of them kind of off somewhere in the void).


I've heard a lot of good things about Star Fox 2. I wish Nintendo had actually released the game officially. Its sad to see that it was almost finished and then it never got released. From what I heard there was a pretty silly reason to not release it too. Simply wanted a fresh start on the N64.

Command looks like it would have fared better on the 3DS. The graphics are kind of weird and I don't like how none of the characters actually speak real English (or any other language for that matter). Plus the character designs were so bad I think....Still, it looks fun.

I'm still hoping for a Starfox Wii U.
Come on Nintendo, make it happen.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Command was so good. Destroying scrubs online. I just want like a stupid hard Starfox though. And it's a bloody shame the team making Shadows of Lylat canned the project. That looked DAMN good.


Shadows of Lylat wasn't already canned by Nintendo? Usually when I see Nintendo fan projects, I ignore them for that specific reason. Nintendo tends to come down hard on anyone using their IP for any reason. In fact, I thought they even shut down a few Star Fox fangames.



> Rune knows the deal. Starfox 2 master race.


Miyu and Fay need to make a comeback.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

I went to the blog a few years ago and I think the guy said that they just quit. Like no reason, just quit, but their assets were free to download. I could never get the damn thing running.



Battlechili1 said:


> I've heard a lot of good things about Star Fox 2. I wish Nintendo had actually released the game officially. Its sad to see that it was almost finished and then it never got released. From what I heard there was a pretty silly reason to not release it too. Simply wanted a fresh start on the N64.
> 
> Command looks like it would have fared better on the 3DS. The graphics are kind of weird and I don't like how none of the characters actually speak real English (or any other language for that matter). Plus the character designs were so bad I think....Still, it looks fun.
> 
> ...



Don't count on it. It doesn't make them enough money. lol

And Starfox 2 was actually done. They canceled it I think because Starfox 64 was going to be released REAL soon. You can find yourself a ROM easily. 
I'd kill for a Starfox 3DS as lengthy as Command.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2013)

I wish they would make a Star Fox game where macro Fox and Falco would make out while destroying buildings.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I wish they would make a Star Fox game where macro Fox and Falco would make out while destroying buildings.


The fact that I have seen this kind of thing makes me unsure as to whether or not you are trolling.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

He's being a clown. lol
I've seen it too. I have no idea why it's so common. And I don't mean the fetish, but why it's Fox and Falco a whole bunch.



SirRob said:


> I wish they would make a Star Fox game where macro Fox and Falco would make out while destroying buildings.



Rob, I will kill you, your past life, and your future reincarnation...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I wish they would make a Star Fox game where macro Fox and Falco would make out while destroying buildings.


GET OUT, TOGEPI1125!


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

64 was my favourite, and I think the 3DS remake is brilliant. I really liked Adventures too; but it could only have passed for a true SF game if there was more space shooting goodness. Not much replayability in it either for me. Unfortunately I know little of Command and Assault, but I think I might have enjoyed them.

I give zero likings to the SNES original and its canned sequel.



SirRob said:


> I wish they would make a Star Fox game where macro  Fox and Falco would make out while destroying buildings.



This is literally the only SF porn I see anymore. What is going on? Is it just one guy with the most specific fetish ever?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> This is literally the only SF porn I see anymore. What is going on? Is it just one guy with the most specific fetish ever?



...I'll be right back.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 1, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> This is literally the only SF porn I see anymore. What is going on? Is it just one guy with the most specific fetish ever?


I think it's just one guy with a VERY deep pocket. Unless there's some kind of underground cult of Fox/Falco Macro Building-Fuckers Appreciation.

I'm not sure which is more terrifying.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> He's being a clown. lol
> I've seen it too. I have no idea why it's so common. And I don't mean the fetish, but why it's Fox and Falco a whole bunch.


I think there were some things in Starfox Command that one could interpret to be hints at Fox x Falco.
Something about the 2 going off somewhere together.
Can't remember. Check tv tropes. I think there's some stuff on it there.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 1, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> This is literally the only SF porn I see anymore. What is going on? Is it just one guy with the most specific fetish ever?


AND IT'S ALL FROM THE SAME FUCKING KOREAN GUY.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I think there were some things in Starfox Command that one could interpret to be hints at Fox x Falco.
> Something about the 2 going off somewhere together.
> Can't remember. Check tv tropes. I think there's some stuff on it there.



They retired to compete as a team in...G-Zero. .-.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> They retired to compete as a team in...G-Zero. .-.


Not just that. There was something else too, I think. I'll go looking for it. brb
And that was one weird ending I have to admit. Don't worry, there are other endings.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> AND IT'S ALL FROM THE SAME FUCKING KOREAN GUY.



I wonder how many times your mother has to beat you before you take it all out on Star Fox macro porn?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

I say Nintendo just give Starfox to Sega. They've been doing this shit waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay longer and way more frequently than Nintendo with ball busting Torgue-tastic badassery like Galaxy Force 2, Afterburner Climax, Space Harrier, Thunder Blade, and many more. I seriously think they could make the apex Starfox title and maybe even put it in arcades like Namco did with Mario Kart GP.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I say Nintendo just give Starfox to Sega. They've been doing this shit waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay longer and way more frequently than Nintendo with ball busting Torgue-tastic badassery like Galaxy Force 2, Afterburner Climax, Space Harrier, Thunder Blade, and many more. I seriously think they could make the apex Starfox title and maybe even put it in arcades like Namco did with Mario Kart GP.



But, see, that would actually be _good_.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> But, see, that would actually be _good_.



And with this new bullshit argument Miyamoto (or whoever) pulled out of his ass about "WE WANNA DO EET OURSELVES EVEN DOH WE RARELY MAKE DONKEY DICK!!!1" Seriously. Last two Starfox games weren't even made by them so where is this suddenly coming from?

I just love anticipating with white knuckles what excuses Miyamoto, Reggie, and Iwata conjure up to avoid the truth of "It won't make us as much money."


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2013)

I think Star Fox would be better off with Rockstar Games.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I say Nintendo just give Starfox to Sega. They've been doing this shit waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay longer and way more frequently than Nintendo with ball busting Torgue-tastic badassery like Galaxy Force 2, Afterburner Climax, Space Harrier, Thunder Blade, and many more. I seriously think they could make the apex Starfox title and maybe even put it in arcades like Namco did with Mario Kart GP.


True, but Nintendo also recently did Kid Icarus Uprising(which was basically a starfox game without starfox chara cters), and it was amazing by the looks of it. I think they could still do a good Starfox game if they tried.
As far as frequency though goes, you're right though. Sega would be better.
I'm still for Retro Studios. Their work on Metroid and Donkey Kong as well as the fact that Nintendo has even considered letting them make a Zelda game means they are trustworthy, and they seem to make a whole lot of good games, while I don't really hear about anything that isn't Sonic from Sega anymore.


XoPachi said:


> And with this new bullshit argument Miyamoto (or whoever) pulled out of his ass about "WE WANNA DO EET OURSELVES EVEN DOH WE RARELY MAKE DONKEY DICK!!!1" Seriously. Last two Starfox games weren't even made by them so where is this suddenly coming from?
> 
> I just love anticipating with white knuckles what excuses Miyamoto, Reggie, and Iwata conjure up to avoid the truth of "It won't make us as much money."


But if they actually did do something with Starfox themselves, it would actually probably be an amazing game.
Now if only they'd get off their lazy butts to do that. They did increase their staff recently I heard, and this may have been to get more done..


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm just sick of Nintendo refusing competent devs, PROVEN competent devs, the go to make their games. Seriously. 
Hideki Kamiya came out three times saying he wants to make Starfox. He said verbatim "I want Nintendo to put a gun to my head and force me to make a Starfox". He's making a game that Nintendo funded exclusively for their system, obviously Nintendo trust them! And it's just stagnating, just let the man do it! DX

And after Sega's BRILLIANT work with F-Zero? They've proven how well they can handle arcade style Nintendo games. Not to mention they just struck a partnership (though I think it's strictly for the 3 Sonic Nintendo exclusives coming out).


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 1, 2013)

Krystal has boobs.

/thread


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Krystal has boobs.
> 
> /thread



Krystal? Say what now? ( OwO)


----------



## Runefox (Jul 1, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Krystal has boobs.



So does Amanda.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

.....
8/10


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I think Star Fox would be better off with Rockstar Games.


Well done.
Slippy made that video though. It was already good, but Slippy made it even better.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 1, 2013)

Runefox said:


> So does Amanda.


MY EYES.
THE COMMAND DESIGNS.
MAKE IT STOP!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm optimistic with future Star Fox games. I'm even willing to bet that it'll be one of the surprise announcements that Nintendo has saved for the rest of the year. The Wii U was practically MADE for Star Fox, so it's no surprise if Nintendo wants to develop it on their own.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 1, 2013)

Get yer command character designs OUT.

THEY MADE KATT A WEIRD FREAK-THING!

SHE LOOKED NICE PINK.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

I cannot deny, that Assault Krystal is an absolutely beautiful character. And her fucking...British...accent. o-o

yes ;w;



SirRob said:


> I'm optimistic with future Star Fox games. I'm even willing to bet that it'll be one of the surprise announcements that Nintendo has saved for the rest of the year. The Wii U was practically MADE for Star Fox, so it's no surprise if Nintendo wants to develop it on their own.



Wishful thinking. Damn, I envy that. :<


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Someone I talk to made this.

[video=youtube;4XAJEDJJ_Bo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XAJEDJJ_Bo[/video]

He did GREAT work with this and Gradius. I love his intros.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2013)

You've made Star Fox stuff too, right Pachi?


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I cannot deny, that Assault Krystal is an absolutely beautiful character. And her fucking...British...accent. o-o
> 
> yes ;w;
> 
> ...



Her voice actor makes my testicals want to explode.

HER VOICE IS SO NIIIICE


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You've made Star Fox stuff too, right Pachi?



I only did a single Krystal pin up...
Was thinking of doing more of her. Actually the only other thing I did was a doodle of the Vic Viper and Arwing fused together and Fox losing his shit.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I only did a single Krystal pin up...
> Was thinking of doing more of her. Actually the only other thing I did was a doodle of the Vic Viper and Arwing fused together and Fox losing his shit.


That second thing sounds funny! You should show it off!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> That second thing sounds funny! You should show it off!



It was a doodle. There'd be nothing to show off. lol


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It was a doodle. There'd be nothing to show off. lol


It's okay, I stalked your dA anyway!
It was cute!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Well, I'm glad you went through my futa DA for some reason allows my ass to upload to get to that...you fiend.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I only did a single Krystal pin up...
> Was thinking of doing more of her. Actually the only other thing I did was a doodle of the Vic Viper and Arwing fused together and Fox losing his shit.


*also looks* Jesus christ, you're actually really good. Holy shit, who knew. Makes me want to try drawing again, but I keep bawwing and deleting everything, so there's no point really.

But seriously, that stuff is pretty damn rad.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Well, I'm glad you went through my futa DA for some reason allows my ass to upload to get to that...you fiend.


I have no idea what any of that means, but thank you!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Futa=...Google it.
DA=DeviantArt
Fiend=someone who really pursues something.
My Ass=the rear of Pachi
==equals sign



Runefox said:


> *also looks* Jesus christ, you're actually really good. Holy shit, who knew. Makes me want to try drawing again, but I keep bawwing and deleting everything, so there's no point really.
> 
> But seriously, that stuff is pretty damn rad.



Thanks.
I'm trying... 
If you don't have an account, you probably can't see most of it. Can you?


----------



## Runefox (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> If you don't have an account, you probably can't see most of it. Can you?


I do have a (recently deleted) account that I log in with to view registered-only content with. So I can see it (just logged out to make sure).


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

Once again young Pachi's perversions are revealed to his fellow forum users. And once again, they accept and love him as always.

Now, back to Star Fox business.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Futa=...Google it.
> DA=DeviantArt
> Fiend=someone who really pursues something.
> My Ass=the rear of Pachi
> ==equals sign


Helpful, especially the equals sign. I was never good at math.

I think I'm just having reading comprehension problems. 
"Well, I'm glad you went through my screwed up dA which, for some reason, allows me to upload this stuff."
Is that what you were saying? I honestly didn't understand it, sorry. (Not that it's very important since it was just a joke, anyway...)


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Now, back to Krystal business.



I vote Capcom make a Bullet Hell Starfox shooter...


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I vote Capcom make a Bullet Hell Starfox shooter...



I vote _someone _makes _a_ Starfox game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

Starfox x Gradius crossover? Oh wait, that already happened.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 1, 2013)

There will never be another good starfox game, and in all probability if there are they will either be remakes or for the 3ds only.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> There will never be another good starfox game, and in all probability if there are they will either be remakes or for the 3ds only.


That's what they said about Sonic.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

SirRob said:


> That's what they said about Sonic.



But see... Sonic Team was put under new management after Sonic 06.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 1, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> There will never be another good starfox game, and in all probability if there are they will either be remakes or for the 3ds only.


Don't say never.
One does not know what the future holds...


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> But see... Sonic Team was put under new management after Sonic 06.


But YOU see... ...
...I got nuthin'.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

That new management was a serious OG. They came out and CEASED production of Sonic 06, Black Knight, and Chronicles I heard and focused all their efforts into good well made Sonic games (though 06 was kinda Sony's fault, but still).



Battlechili1 said:


> Don't say never.
> One does not know what the future holds...



But one can make ACCURATE ass predictions based on the bullshit of a company. The patterns, excuses, admitted game droughts, and Miyamoto coming out against his own franchises (look what he said about F-Zero) spell Doom for Starfox. What a game that'd be. Fox fighting cyber demons trying to rescue Krystal. I'd take HIS spot.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2013)

Honestly, all the development time in the world wouldn't have made Elise a good idea.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> But one can make ACCURATE ass predictions based on the bullshit of a company. The patterns, excuses, admitted game droughts, and Miyamoto coming out against his own franchises (look what he said about F-Zero) spell Doom for Starfox. What a game that'd be. Fox fighting cyber demons trying to rescue Krystal. I'd take HIS spot.


lol. I've not played a Doom game.
I believe I heard that Miyamoto was disappointed that Star Fox 64 3D did not sell brilliantly. I think he wants to deal with Starfox, but can't find any good reason to when he can make a whole lot more money on Zelda, Mario, Smash Bros., and Pokemon. Heck, even Donkey Kong still brings in some cash.
I think part of it has to do with the fact that many people aren't really interested in on-rail shooters, and since Nintendo is such a big company, they want to make large amounts of cash, and only their really big name series pull in that cash.

Currently Metroid and Starfox are due for new games.
F-Zero seems to have truly died, but perhaps someday, far into the future, it may pull a Kid Icarus, perhaps when the market is ready for it.


SirRob said:


> Honestly, all the development time in the world wouldn't have made Elise a good idea.


Who?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2013)

EDIT Holy shit, this is not a Sonic thread.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 1, 2013)

Katt turns me on.

Just to get things back on topic.


----------



## Percy (Jul 1, 2013)

I see I missed the Krystal discussion.
Good.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 1, 2013)

I like all the main characters that aren't Slippy.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

I like Slip.

He makes for good plot fodder in fanfics.
Shit gets damaged or some shit? Just say Slippy's on it bada boom.

He also makes great humour fer fanfics.

He was the one to share the stairfawks story with the newest generation.

He's literally a great friend to fox. He's nice, loyal, intellectual.

Slippy Toad is OK in my books.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 2, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I like Slip *when he's not talking or flying with me*.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Fixed that for you.



He wasn't THAT bad in assault.

I feel for sake of keeping an argument fair, we all agree 64 slip made ears bleed but we'll ignore voice actors to talk about his overall character.

Slippy is literally the pinnacle of all lore. He made most of the Starbucks equipment himself. Without him Starfish would be nothing.

He is extremely well skilled in technology and science aswell as his father, who I might add was a major story based character in assault.

He adds that playful innocence to the mercenary group who have basically committed genocide. I daresay he keeps the team together, taking their mind away from the billions dead at their feet.

To add to him carrying the sunfox legacy to his litter of children he is a great father figure.

At this point I'm pulling fake shit out my ass but still. Don't judge the frog/toad based on voice alone. Shit ain't fair.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 2, 2013)

Percy said:


> I see I missed the Krystal discussion.
> Good.



Mom. Percy wants to discuss Krystal again. How about those GORGEOUS legs?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2013)

SirRob said:


> That's what they said about Sonic.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> (look what he said about F-Zero)



IIRC, Miyamoto said they don't know where they can take the series at present.  It's not killed off, they just don't have the inspiration for a new F-Zero game.  Would you want to play a game made with zero inspiration?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 2, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> IIRC, Miyamoto said they don't know where they can take the series at present.  It's not killed off, they just don't have the inspiration for a new F-Zero game.  Would you want to play a game made with zero inspiration?



HA!
You believe that horse shit?
They talk about inspiration yet they made two IDENTICAL Mario games at the same time. And they were exactly the same as the one before it. They keep vomiting up Mario Karts and 7 was the most bland of the bunch.

You want to believe an international multimillion corporation with multiple studios can't think of ideas for a futuristic racer that's been in the hangar for a decade? You honestly buy that? People on YouTube, forums, art sites, game sites, and the bitchy twat you're talking to now can think of tons of things they could do with F-Zero on a brand new HD online underpowered, but competent system. If irrelevant scrubs like me can think of something, why can't a company?

EDIT: One more thing that should be noted which has been said already. There are competent third parties that have openly stated they'd like to make F-Zero AND Starfox alike. But no. Nintendo wants to be the rich kid with a new toy they don't wanna share with the other kids even if something is in it for them. Sega made the BEST F-Zero in the series and said they were open to another one back in 2011.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 2, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> HA!
> You believe that horse shit?
> They talk about inspiration yet they made two IDENTICAL Mario games at the same time. And they were exactly the same as the one before it. They keep vomiting up Mario Karts and 7 was the most bland of the bunch.


Names or didn't happen.  And MK7 was not bland -- _did it not entertain?_



XoPachi said:


> You want to believe an international multimillion corporation with multiple studios can't think of ideas for a futuristic racer that's been in the hangar for a decade? You honestly buy that? People on YouTube, forums, art sites, game sites, and the bitchy twat you're talking to now can think of tons of things they could do with F-Zero on a brand new HD online underpowered, but competent system. If irrelevant scrubs like me can think of something, why can't a company?


I don't know . . . because it's also got to _turn a profit_ maybe?


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 2, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Names or didn't happen.  And MK7 was not bland -- _did it not entertain?_
> 
> 
> I don't know . . . because it's also got to _turn a profit_ maybe?



MK7 didn't entertain me at all. :I


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 2, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> _did it not entertain?_



Not for me. It did nothing different and watered down what better installments have done...well, better. Can't believe I paid $35 dollars on it thinking it would.
...
And that is a terrible excuse for rehashing. And if you're going to use "did it entertain", would F-Zero not entertain?


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 3, 2013)

Sure, Mario Kart has a formula, just like how Mario Bros. has a formula.  The most noticeable things different in MK7 were customizable vehicle parts, hang-gliding off jumps, underwater segments in some tracks (instead of water being totally OB), and three tracks with checkpoints instead of laps.  Oh, and the first-person view option.

What did previous MK games bring to the series?  Let's recap:
MK64: Simultaneous four-player racing, wider array of items, dragging items, waggle-based mini-turbos
MKSS: Evolved from the SNES engine, local four-player racing (with or without extra game cards)
MKDD: Two drivers per vehicle, character-specific items, wired LAN multiplayer
MKDS: Online play, unlockable carts for each driver.  ...But why did it have to be snaking?
MKW: 12 racers at a time, _better_ online play (including two-local-player online play), motorcycles vs. karts, stunt jumps


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

.... Eeyup.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 3, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Sure, Mario Kart has a formula, just like how Mario Bros. has a formula.  The most noticeable things different in MK7 were customizable vehicle parts, hang-gliding off jumps, underwater segments in some tracks (instead of water being totally OB), and three tracks with checkpoints instead of laps.  Oh, and the first-person view option.
> 
> What did previous MK games bring to the series?  Let's recap:
> MK64: Simultaneous four-player racing, wider array of items, dragging items, waggle-based mini-turbos
> ...



And all this small stuff (that was going to eventually be put in as games progressed anyway so none of it is really impressive)...equates to MASSIVE ground breaking changes outside of DoubleDash's admittedly genius coop? You're saying Nintendo can't put any of this simple stuff in F-Zero? 
I've never played an online F-Zero.
I've never played a 4-8 player handheld F-Zero.
I've never done tricks in F-Zero (outside of space flying, shift boosting, and snaking).
I've never seen character specific actions in F-Zero.


See what I'm getting at? And that's just the simple staples of modern gaming. I'm not saying every game needs to be revolutionary, but assuming Nintendo is telling the truth (lol) that's what THEY believe should happen. Which would make them hypocrites. ;3
 Nintendo does all these small things that are standard in most games today with Mario Kart, but when they get to F-Zero they claim they have no "inspiration". And like I said...it's a horse shit lie. But if you want to continue discussing this, we can just bring it over to the Nintendo thread. If not, I guess I'm done. :/


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm gonna guess that any ideas they would have for F-Zero, they could just implement into Mario Kart instead.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 3, 2013)

And MarioKart is a whole lot more popular. Meaning more sales, same style of game potentially.

I don't think that's entirely the case though, as F-Zero is still a little different from MarioKart, and if they wanted to, they could deviate F-Zero very far from MarioKart.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 3, 2013)

Rob, I could fucking suck your dick. That's EXACTLY what they're doing. Just look at MK8. It actually looks good. It actually looks FRESH, but now because they've taken F-Zero's style and dumbed it down for a kart racer, they'll just assume we've been appeased and don't want F-Zero because this new MK is gonna be a bit similar.



Battlechili1 said:


> And MarioKart is a whole lot more popular. Meaning more sales, same style of game potentially.



And THAT is my fucking point. This is why we won't get another, but Big N wants to *lie* about it. I'm certain it'd be the same for Starfox. But shooters don't seem to get any attention anyway.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 3, 2013)

It's a real shame there probably won't be a new Starfox game. It was a good franchise.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Rob, I could fucking suck your dick.



Think we finally got you a sig, Rob :3c


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Think we finally got you a sig, Rob :3c


Oh no, as much as I like the thought of Pachi sucking my dick, I don't want to take up more space on the page than I have to.



XoPachi said:


> And THAT is my fucking point. This is why we won't get another, but Big N wants to *lie* about it. I'm certain it'd be the same for Starfox. But shooters don't seem to get any attention anyway.


The difference is, Nintendo doesn't have another Star Fox.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I don't want to take up more space on the page than I have to.



I _could_ make that a part of my sig you know.

You are an inspiration of humility and grace. Not even gonna use a smiley to denigrate that sentiment.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2013)

i wanna stick my hand in fox's butt


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> The difference is, Nintendo doesn't have another Star Fox.



Exactly!

And don't get me wrong. I only bitch so much because I love Nintendo and always will. The same went for Sonic. He did horrible and when we think he's a dead IP, Sonic Team gets new management and his games got progressively better. Less frequent, but that's the price you pay for quality...$40 for a new game. 

I think that's what Nintendo needs. New fucking management.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> i wanna stick my hand in fox's butt



You're a furry, I assumed that from the start.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> i wanna stick my hand in fox's butt


You really take the furry stereotype to expert mode, don't you?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> i wanna stick my hand in fox's butt



Do you wanna do it while being the size of buildings? cause for some really silly reason it's a very common thing for star fox :I


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 3, 2013)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Do you wanna do it while being the size of buildings? cause for some really silly reason it's a very common thing for star fox :I



This needs to be more common...


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> You really take the furry stereotype to expert mode, don't you?


Are you asking if you want to yiff? 'Cause that's what I'm hearing.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 3, 2013)

Rob, I don't know what's happening between us but I like it a lot.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 3, 2013)

They should ask Taito to cross over Starfox with Darius. I mean...it's only fitting. Animals in spaceships fighting animal themed spaceships? In space?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Rob, I don't know what's happening between us but I like it a lot.


Alas, 'tis but a fleeting affection.



XoPachi said:


> They should ask Taito to cross over Starfox with Darius. I mean...it's only fitting. Animals in spaceships fighting animal themed spaceships? In space?


They should just cross over Star Fox and F-Zero already. Race n' shoot.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Alas, 'tis but a fleeting affection.
> They should just cross over Star Fox and F-Zero already. Race n' shoot.



We are like Pachi's dream of a thematic crossover. We join together in ideal, but alas, the powers that be keep us apart.

Ah, to be young again. Also I'd be for an F-Zero/Star Fox crossover as long as the racing levels switched rapidly between track and shooter.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 3, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> We are like Pachi's dream of a thematic crossover. We join together in ideal, but alas, the powers that be keep us apart.
> 
> Ah, to be young again. Also I'd be for an F-Zero/Star Fox crossover as long as the racing levels switched rapidly between track and shooter.



I mean, Fox's Dad already appeared in X and GX/AX.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 3, 2013)

SirRob said:


> i wanna stick my hand in fox's butt


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Are you asking if you want to yiff? 'Cause that's what I'm hearing.


[yt]AZeB21sTFdg[/yt]
This has become the thread.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 4, 2013)

I think the series could use a stylistic overhaul, and better dialogue.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 4, 2013)

Does anyone else notice that this thread only came into existence to mark the 20th anniversary of the original Star Fox?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2013)

I just want one that's actually hard. The only real hard part of the entire series was the TLB of Starfox 64 on Expert mode. I guess 100%ing Assault was pretty OP too. 
It was funny during Command's hard mode or new game+ whatever, when Fox first got to Corneria, he looked at how much the layout changed and was like
".......................oh. Now fucking what?"


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I just want one that's actually hard. The only real hard part of the entire series was the TLB of Starfox 64 on Expert mode.


Venom 2 was doable. Venom 1? Fuck that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Venom 2 was doable. Venom 1? Fuck that.



Needs more bullets.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Needs more bullets.


Fox should be raping Andross' cerebellum with his macro dick after going through that.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> This needs to be more common...


That does need to become more common. 
And I love the art style.
I think I'll be taking a look at more by this artist.

EDIT: That artist is amazing.


XoPachi said:


> I just want one that's actually hard. The only real hard part of the entire series was the TLB of Starfox 64 on Expert mode. I guess 100%ing Assault was pretty OP too.
> It was funny during Command's hard mode or new game+ whatever, when Fox first got to Corneria, he looked at how much the layout changed and was like
> ".......................oh. Now fucking what?"


Assault was pretty tough on the hardest difficulty I think.
That may be partly because I stuck to the default controls for a large portion of the game, rather then changing it to that one where the C-stick aims that was probably better, though.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 4, 2013)

What about a Starfox-themed 2D shooter?  Bullet hell ahoy.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> What about a Starfox-themed 2D shooter?  Bullet hell ahoy.


Making Star Fox 2D would compromise what made the series so special in the first place.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 4, 2013)

Perhaps, but 3D bullet hell just isn't the same as 2D bullet hell.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Perhaps, but 3D bullet hell just isn't the same as 2D bullet hell.


I think this thread has established that same isn't good. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 4, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Fox should be raping Andross' cerebellum with his macro dick after going through that.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Making Star Fox 2D would compromise what made the series so special in the first place.



The dialogue? lol

I can honestly see a side scrolling Starfox working very well...for a fan project. But if they couldn't make it work outside of 3D at least make it fast like Solar Assault or put a limit on BR spamming.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I think this thread has established that same isn't good. [noparse][/noparse]


No.

We established that you're a Korean.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> No.
> 
> We established that you're a Korean.


I once submitted something with the intent of catching his attention. It worked.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 4, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I once submitted something with the intent of catching his attention. It worked.








Why would you do such a thing?!


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I can honestly see a side scrolling Starfox working very well...for a fan project. But if they couldn't make it work outside of 3D at least make it fast like Solar Assault or put a limit on BR spamming.


Eliminate the shield meter.  Like all good bullet hell games, one hit and you asplode.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I can honestly see a side scrolling Starfox working very well...for a fan project.


I'd pay to play a Star Fox game that was like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsD98D6NVH0

Where the player is Fox and the boss is Falco.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## SirRob (Jul 5, 2013)

Lol, Day 7. Oh dear.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 5, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Lol, Day 7. Oh dear.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm a fucking idiot.
NSFW. 
I did that in a fucking hour on a whim. lol
No, that's not Krystal...



SirRob said:


> I'd pay to play a Star Fox game that was like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsD98D6NVH0
> 
> Where the player is Fox and the boss is Falco.



Parodius...that is a great game. :3


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 5, 2013)

I think SirRob has gone insane.

and _FUCK CLOTHES._


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 5, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I think SirRob has gone insane.
> 
> and _FUCK CLOTHES._



That's a fetish...no, I'm serious. Living clothes having the contour of the wearer's body engaging in sex with people is a legit thing. It's pretty funny.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> That's a fetish...no, I'm serious. Living clothes having the contour of the wearer's body engaging in sex with people is a legit thing. It's pretty funny.


Sound Hawt. Links? :V


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 5, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Sound Hawt. Links? :V


...no


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'm a fucking idiot.


Why do her boobs look like eggplants?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 6, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Why do her boobs look like eggplants?



Because I've learned that swaying real breasts tend to look like that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Because I've learned that swaying real breasts tend to look like that.


Awful.

Shouldn't they be more perkier?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 9, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Awful.
> 
> Shouldn't they be more perkier?



I like a more heavy and mature look to big breasts.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;rvPARKer5tI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvPARKer5tI[/video]


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 9, 2013)

You guys might find this interesting. Platinum Games is still interested in making a Star Fox game. They expressed interest years ago I believe. And don't forget that I believe Miyamoto expressed interest in a Starfox title for Wii U.
http://mynintendonews.com/2013/06/14/kamiya-from-platinum-games-still-wants-to-work-on-star-fox/

Come on Nintendo. Let him do it. Let this man make a Starfox game.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 9, 2013)

The fact that they're not letting him shows that they've got plans for the series themselves.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;ICPUJUcw3f8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICPUJUcw3f8[/video]


SirRob said:


> The fact that they're not letting him shows that they've got plans for the series themselves.


What is F-Zero???????


----------



## SirRob (Jul 9, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> What is F-Zero???????


There are companies that have explicitly stated they would like to make an F-Zero game?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;3YGRGRAkiXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YGRGRAkiXI[/video]


SirRob said:


> There are companies that have explicitly stated they would like to make an F-Zero game?


*Mega Man Legends 3


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 9, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> [video=youtube;ICPUJUcw3f8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICPUJUcw3f8[/video]



I don't know what this is.

But oh dear god it's funny.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I don't know what this is.
> 
> But oh dear god it's funny.


[video=youtube;kbms0jjfT7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbms0jjfT7g[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 9, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> [video=youtube;kbms0jjfT7g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbms0jjfT7g[/video]



I LAUGHED SO HARD SOME POO CAME OUT. :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I LAUGHED SO HARD SOME POO CAME OUT. :V


[video=youtube;Kbw9ovtTXmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kbw9ovtTXmo[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 9, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> [video=youtube;Kbw9ovtTXmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kbw9ovtTXmo[/video]



Dis.... dis right here is magic.

Tenouttaten.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 9, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Dis.... dis right here is magic.
> 
> Tenouttaten.


[video=youtube;QzpDhPCAV2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzpDhPCAV2o[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 20, 2013)

http://www.g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/po...or-not-interested-in-making-star-fox-for-wii/


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 20, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> http://www.g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/po...or-not-interested-in-making-star-fox-for-wii/


 So Miyamoto and furry stigma became the nails in that coffin. Pity.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 20, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> http://www.g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/po...or-not-interested-in-making-star-fox-for-wii/



Please. Starfox Assault was awesome. Needed more polish, but it was awesome. 
But it's G4. They stopped being relevant 3 years before this article was published. lol
Anyway, thanks for that info.


----------

